# Want to switch from Canidae to...?



## Jimmy Nelson (May 10, 2009)

Hi folks,

I have a 4 month old Yellow Lab. He started out on Pedigree when I first got him from the breeder, then I switched him to Canidae Lamb and Rice. He seems to really like it, however, I know from reading the posts here that there are better foods out there for him, especially with the changes that Canidae had made. I know Wellness Core seems to be pretty high-regarded around here, but obviously he's not old enough for that yet. I've read a lot about the other brands around here, but more specifically, I'm looking for a kibble that will be best for him through puppy-hood. All help is appreciated.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

For kibble I would look at teh Natural Balance line up. If money is an issue, I would look at Costcos Kirkland kibble.


----------



## Scarlett's Mum (May 28, 2009)

I'll recommend Orijen 'til the day I die...


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

You might want to consider a large breed puppy food. There are several brands out there. Just look for a good brand that has no corn, wheat, soy, by-products, menadione (synthetic vitamin K), and beet pulp. We have 5 dogs and since our puppy won't eat the puppy food and will only eat what the other dogs are eating (out of their big feeder), we decided to use a good all life stages food. The 2 that were recommended to me were Nature's Variety Prairie and the regular Innova dog food. If you prefer an all life stages food, I am sure either of these would be fine for your pup.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Canidae is definately decent, but not the absolute best, you're right. My dog seems to do wonderful on it, and for the time being I'm okay with it, but when finances are a bit better I intend to take him off of it, too. Anyway, if you're looking to use Wellness Core in adulthood, why not start with Wellness Just for Puppy? I had my Corgi on it for the first couple months, and he did great on it, absolutely no complaints. (just be sure to do a slow transition) Now he's on Innova Puppy (I get it wholesale at work is the only reason I switched off Wellness) and doing equally well, so I would recommend either food. 
As for a large breed formula, it's all a marketing gimick. Look up the ingredient lists and do your own research there. Large breed formulas tend to be more expensive than regular, for absolutely no reason. I think they're a waste.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

There are many top quality puppy foods . Innova puppy and large breed Innova puppy which you would go with. I have 2 labs. Wellness is a great choice! Orijen large breed puppy great food! 
Transition slowly when switiching the foods and good choice to get away from Canidae! My dogs also were on this before the formula change if I am remembering correctly! Its been a while I don't think I bought any of it when it changed! Ugh memory lapse!
My labs are great eaters so they are on weight control formulas right now! You need to think calcium level for your lab. want to keep the pup fit and not have to get like me here with the weight control formula which it is working have to say! 
Good luck with your pup! :wink:There are like I said alot of good quality foods out there!
And variety is the spice of life they say so true for dogs as well! They like diffrent flavors so good thing they have so many choices yeah!:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Jimmy Nelson said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a 4 month old Yellow Lab. He started out on Pedigree when I first got him from the breeder, then I switched him to Canidae Lamb and Rice. He seems to really like it, however, I know from reading the posts here that there are better foods out there for him, especially with the changes that Canidae had made. I know Wellness Core seems to be pretty high-regarded around here, but obviously he's not old enough for that yet. I've read a lot about the other brands around here, but more specifically, I'm looking for a kibble that will be best for him through puppy-hood. All help is appreciated.


I think Canidae is a decent food and if your Lab pup is doing well on it, there's no need at all to switch. When switching kibble, I always consider the following: Is the food within your price range; is it easy for you to get; does your dog do well on it. I personally don't see a need to make any changes if your pup is doing well on the Canidae.


----------



## Jimmy Nelson (May 10, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> I think Canidae is a decent food and if your Lab pup is doing well on it, there's no need at all to switch. When switching kibble, I always consider the following: Is the food within your price range; is it easy for you to get; does your dog do well on it. I personally don't see a need to make any changes if your pup is doing well on the Canidae.


I agree. However, I notice he's often gassy. It's pretty bad. Not sure if it's the food or just a puppy thing. 

I actually get a really good deal on Canidae, too. The feed store over here has it for $30 for a 35 lb. bag of lamb and rice flavor. Every other brand will be almost twice as much. 

I don't consider it urgent to switch, but the feedback from all of you definitely helped. Thank you very much.


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried a different formula besides the Lamb and rice? I would try a different one, maybe the Chicken one and see how that works out. Still Canidae and therefore shouldn't cause any real upset hopefully.


----------



## Caroswen (May 4, 2009)

Scarlett's Mum said:


> I'll recommend Orijen 'til the day I die...


I second this if you're feeding kibble.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Scarlett's Mum said:


> I'll recommend Orijen 'til the day I die...


I fed my dogs Orijen for a few weeks and they had the runs. However my friend's dogs are doing wonderfully on Orijen. 

If one particular brand works, great, then stick with it.
Orijen just didn't work for mine.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Caroswen said:


> I second this if you're feeding kibble.


I third Orijen! My dogs do awsome on it and they LOVE it! 

I used to feed Canidae up until the formula change and my dogs were having issues from it. Same as all of the other complaints - yellow runs, vomiting, etc.


----------



## jeffitup (Feb 20, 2009)

We were feeding our setters the Canidea for a time also-don't remember why we changed-I think the formula change-I think they did fine on it until then. We now feed BlueBuffalo Adult Natural Chicken & Brown Rice & they're doing great. We can definitely tell a difference in the coats-much nicer. Before the BB they were eating Iams & the coats just weren't that great-we try to optimize the coats for the dog shows. Since joining this forum we've learned a lot about dog food!
Just know your dog & feed what it does best on. Watch the dog carefully (& love him!) be patient-he'll let you know.
:smile:


----------

